# Vitamin Water Snowboards



## PredaClone (Dec 30, 2010)

I know I used to drink Vitamin Water but switched to Propel because it has less calories.


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

I didn't even know they made vitamin water snowboards. It would be cool to get though i love drinking it haha. But if it's made by never summer it's probably pretty good.


----------



## slckofit (Jan 28, 2011)

lareaper said:


> I didn't even know they made vitamin water snowboards. It would be cool to get though i love drinking it haha. But if it's made by never summer it's probably pretty good.


Yeah I'm really thinking about picking one up. Brand new for super cheap.


----------

